# Fridge Life



## base (Sep 19, 2010)

I have heard 2 different views about the best way to leave the fridge when we are not using the motorhome. 

1) keep the van connected to the mains ( I can easily do this) and leave the fridge switched on to a low setting. 

2) switch the fridge off and leave the door slightly open. 

Both were of the view that their advice would extend the life of the fridge. 

Does anyone have any idea which is correct?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would think option 2 is the better idea..... thats what I do :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*2*

Has to be 2

Otherwise, wasting energy.

If not used for a long time. Place some silica gel bags near the controls area to absorb moisture.

Run the unit for a day or two just to make sure everything is okay from time-to-time.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I go for option 2 as well

Aldra


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have fulltimed for over 5 years now so the fridge has had constant use. 90% hookup 10% gas. I do clean the gas jet and burner every 6 months so it lights up first time. So far we have not had any problems. So I have to go for No 1.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## base (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice. 

I was told by someone at the alarm fitting company that fridges are more likely to break down due to under-use ( being left off when the motorhome or caravan was not being used) and he advised leaving the van connected to the mains and then leaving the fridge on low all the time the van is not being used, if possible. 

I started to do the above but have now left the fridge off. However, I would be interested to know whether anyone has had a fridge break down and whether this was put down to the fridge being left off when the van was not being used. 

Thanks,

Base


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

The elements dont last for ever they have a life expectancy i always leave my fridge off and door slighty open.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Door slightly open to prevent musty smells, Can't see what other good it would do.

Dick


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

base said:


> However, I would be interested to know whether anyone has had a fridge break down and whether this was put down to the fridge being left off when the van was not being used.


Over the last couple of years (since purchase), I've gone for option 2. Before me "Bertie" only covered a touch over 1,000 miles in nearly two years (most of that time with a dealer as far as I can make out), so I suspect the fridge was switched off for most of that time.

Whether or not that has led my fridge to its present fairly sorry state is anybody's guess. Its not broken down completely just yet (probably severely tempting fate as I'm off for a long weekend tomorrow), but it is now very unpredictable.

On hook-up, the temperature can vary from -2c up to +8c with little or no movement of the thermostat. Trying to keep anything chilled on 12v or gas is a waste of time and food.

According to a Dometic service agent, the cooler unit is failing - his advice....buy a new fridge (the dying one is a 9 year old 6 series Electrolux).

Mike


----------

